# Registratur öffnen und Eintrag entfernen?



## Krankes-Kaff (19. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe mir irgendwann mal die Testversion von Adobe Photoshop runter geladen, kam damals aber dann nicht wirklich dazu, das Programm mal zu testen.

Nun habe ich das Programm deinstalliert, da die 30-tägige Testzeit natürlich schon längst abgelaufen ist und habe mir auf der Adope-Homepage die neue Testversion runter geladen.

Kurz vor Ende der Installation wird mir dann aber wieder das Fenster angezeigt, dass die Testlaufzeit vorbei ist und dass dies aus der Registratur entnommen wurde.

Nun würde ich gerne wissen, wie man die Registratur öffnet und wie der Beitrag aussehen kann, den ich löschen muss, um das Programm noch mals testen zu können.

Man will ja schließlich nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen! ;-)


Ich danke euch schon mal für eure Hilfe!



Liebe Grüße

Tim


----------



## Julian Maicher (19. Oktober 2004)

Wenn das so einfach wäre ..
Ich würde auch nich 100% davon ausgehen, dass es überhaupt in der Regristry einen solchen Eintrag gibt.

Also die Reg öffnest du mit: Start -> Ausführen -> regedit


----------

